# Buffalo gamer



## Serro (Feb 4, 2008)

I live in hamburg, looking for a RPG group that meets on Thurs or Fri, or starts really late on Sat 10pm+

I have played all versions of D&D as well as tons of d20.

kenmurray25@gmail.com


----------



## Serro (Feb 14, 2008)

Still looking for a game, Happy to travel anywhere near buffalo for a good weekly game.  Happy to join a new one, or one that just needs new blood.  I have lots of d20 experience, but happy to try or learn any other system there is.


----------



## Serro (Feb 22, 2008)

Yet another week has passed, and sadly I have yet to find a group.  I'm going through RP withdrawals here people.  Is there really nobody from Buffalo who visits this board?  I continue to hope somebody will hear my cries for a game to join.


----------



## Dragon Snack (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, it's been more than a week now (so I don't know if you've given up), but have you tried looking for a group at Jester's Cap Games?  It's a place to start at least.

Unless you would be interested in driving to Rochester every other Sunday from 4-10pm (or later)...

I actually used to have friends in Hamburg that played.  That was quite a few years ago though.


----------

